# Mercury Pacemaker 1300!



## volksboy57 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cindy is selling her bike, and just dropped the price a lot! find her on Facebook


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

Here is her # if you want to call   1-662-603-8265


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 27, 2019)

@kreika


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

She has a ladies pacemaker for sale too


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 27, 2019)

How much for the girls bike? Pics? I don't have facebook...


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

500, it looks like this one, but is a ladies. I'll try and get photos


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

Here is a photo of it


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm sure if you call her, she can send photos to you. She is a cabe member, but hasn't been here so long that she forgot her password.


----------



## Bikebones (Jul 27, 2019)

Is this the boys for 1300.00 or girls ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Is this the boys for 1300.00 or girls ??



Boys. Girls is $500


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

A pair of pacemakers for 1800. That is cheap


----------



## Bikebones (Jul 27, 2019)

If I were closer I'd buy them, but don't ship nice bikes anymore so I'm out....but I love bullnose.....Colson is on wish list....keith.


----------



## manuelvilla (Feb 1, 2020)

The world is crazy... I friend of mine that lives in California bought the bike... Then he sold it to a friend in Mexico city... Then my friend in Mexico sold the bike to another friend here in my place in jalisco... Land of tequila.... Really bike world is fun and crazy


----------



## manuelvilla (Feb 1, 2020)

One more pic


----------



## manuelvilla (Feb 1, 2020)

manuelvilla said:


> The world is crazy... I friend of mine that lives in California bought the bike... Then he sold it to a friend in Mexico city... Then my friend in Mexico sold the bike to another friend here in my place in jalisco... Land of tequila.... Really bike world is fun and crazy
> 
> View attachment 1133606



Just the floating hub is not working... I'm helping my friend to bid one hub in auction in ebay


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 2, 2020)

Are these bikes for sale or not thnks.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 2, 2020)

Bikebones said:


> Are these bikes for sale or not thnks.



I am sure they both sold


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 2, 2020)

Thnks.


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 2, 2020)

Does anyone know why these bikes come up as available, but have been sold 6 + months ago  ???


----------

